# oily water



## aburnzi (Apr 19, 2005)

need help ive cleaned my tank out twice now cause of this oily stuff on the surface of the water







but it comes back after a day or so. soon as i put the food in my tank for my p's it goes all fluffy after 3 hours or so....


----------



## mr limpet (May 10, 2003)

What are you feeding them?

You can try a couple things. Skimming the surface with a piece of cardboard, laying a paper towel on the surface to absorb the oil, or if you have a python, suck it out by turning the suction tube upside down so the surface of the water flows into it.


----------



## Relik (Apr 29, 2005)

i think the problem is not enough surface agetation. i use to have that but i moved my pump closer to the middle and now its gone


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

If it appears oily, most likely caused by left over food that contains oil, or if it appears foamy may be excessive proteins caused by lack of surface agitation or you may have a piece of driftwood you picked up by a river and did not prepare it properly causing toxins to leak into your water.. If you're using only one HOB i would add another to the other side of tank. If you're not using a HOB a powerhead positioned near the surface should do the trick. After feedings remove uneaten food.


----------



## sicklid-holic (Mar 25, 2005)

You need to break that surface water w/ some movement. If you are using AC filters or Emp400 filters lower the water a little bit in that way the filters will create more water surface current. If you are using Canister filters, possition the spray bar almost to the top of the water to create more surface current. 
If non of the above pertains to your filters, get an air pump. This should fixed your problem.

BTW, you need to have a top water movement, because those oily residue will build up and somewhat seal the top of the water, causing your fish difficulty breathing and in time cause stress and disease.

Goodluck.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Aside from all thats been stated, low filteration can be the cause as well. Whats your overturn and filterization?


----------



## aburnzi (Apr 19, 2005)

iam gonna put the pump so its makin a current on top of water cause mine at the moment is at bottom,i will start movin all uneaten food thanks ill see if this works.


----------



## aburnzi (Apr 19, 2005)

Sorted....thanks guy's.............


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

I am having that same problem on my tank. I have a 106 gallon tank with an XP3 and a Penguin 330. So I am turning over 680 gph. I have the jet nozzle by the surface and an air pump on it and I am still having problems. There is no remaining food because I havnt had any p's in it for a week. I have also changed half of the water too.


----------



## aburnzi (Apr 19, 2005)

I just moved the pump up a bit so it made ripples on the surface of the water and its all gone now....


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Try washing your hands before working on your tank.... lol.... seriously.


----------

